# Sparkle Contact Lens



## Ashley (Sep 5, 2008)

Hm..kind of on par with that eye jewelry concept I posted about.







According to Mami Magazine:

Quote:
Designer Anthony Mallier from India has created â€˜Sparkleâ€™ contact lenses to make your eyes â€œSparkle like theyâ€™ve never sparkled before.â€ The â€˜Sparkleâ€™ contact lenses are fused with tiny Swarovski crystals in a circle around the edges of the lenses.
The â€˜Sparkleâ€™ contact lenses are the second place winner in the â€˜Crystal Visionâ€™ competition co-organized by designboom and Swarovski. Mallier took the â€˜Crystal Visionâ€™ theme literally when he designed the crystal eye â€˜blingâ€™. The competition had 4074 entries from 92 countries.





Good thing this is just a concept and not real contacts!

SOURCE via nitrolicious


----------



## KatJ (Sep 5, 2008)

They're pretty! If there was a safe way to achieve the same look, they would be cool.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KatJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They're pretty! If there was a safe way to achieve the same look, they would be cool.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah, I was about to say, wouldn't it stop you from seeing out? they are pretty though!


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 5, 2008)

I like!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 5, 2008)

That would be pretty cool


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 5, 2008)

i like i wish they were real lol


----------



## Lucy (Sep 5, 2008)

they're so cool!


----------



## Ricci (Sep 5, 2008)

Id wear em!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 5, 2008)

lol, they're pretty. but i would probably get a scratched cornea.


----------



## vesna (Sep 5, 2008)

I think they seem like a cool idea. Too bad they're not real. I really wish someone made glitter contacts. I remember looking around the internet a while back in hope that they existed but alas it seems they do not.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL, crazy..


----------



## lolaB (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd wear them. I wish they were real


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 5, 2008)

That's awesome I want some!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 5, 2008)

I want some...as a true contact wearer (I am blind as a bat), I wonder how they feel.


----------



## hazellikesyou (May 17, 2009)

That would be awesome if they could get it to work. I think it would be very difficult to engineer lenses with crystals that actually shone (they'd need facets) and were still small enough and smooth enough to fit on the lens with out irritating the eye. I also wonder how they'd embed the crystals in the lens. Cute concept though.


----------

